# Cast Iron Tub in Mobile Home



## Wango (Oct 2, 2013)

I have already done this but with a 96 and used an Acrylic claw foot rather than Iron. most likely you are on 24 inch centers. Go underneath, cut a slit in the insulation skirting and place additional cross bracing in the location of the feet area. I then installed backboard and ceramic tile on top of that. I plumbed everything up using a nice brass faucet kit. You will have to put the P-Trap under the floor where the insulation is at. Once all is in place I used only a couple of drops of a 3500 PSI epoxy behind each foot because the tub is light weight. Never any issues in 3 years and looks awesome. Hope this helps.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

There's a huge difference in weight between iron and acrylic. I'm not sure I'd do what you want to do without some sort of analysis of load-bearing capacity. Knowing nothing about house trailers, I have no idea what loading they're designed for.


----------



## Wango (Oct 2, 2013)

Totally agree md2lgyk, those things weigh a ton (or almost).
The upside to an Acrylic one is not only the weight (105 I think) but the material will heat faster if taking a bath. It would take more hot water - longer to heat Iron. Wango


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments all. We won't be going with an acrylic tub even though we agree it would be a great deal lighter. We have the cast iron tub purchased already. Our plan from here is to build a platform above floor about 4 to 6 inches in height to distribute the weight of the tub over an area of 4' X 5'. What are your thoughts on this plan?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My thoughts are that it wouldn't be enough support. Given the likely weight of the tub plus the water it can hold, you're talking 1300 pounds or more. As Dirty Harry said, "Do you feel lucky?" Could end up with a sunken tub you didn't want.


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cast Iron Tub in Mobile home*

Thanks for your input *md2lgyk*. I agree with your concern, all that weight could be too much if not supported properly. Even though this is not a big tub, we need to do what's needed to support the weight. Going underneath the floor and adding support may be our best option. We will keep this going through completion of the project.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The better question is whether your water heater will be up to the task. Cast iron tubs take a lot more hot water to get up to temperature. All that metal mass in them saps the heat right out of the water until it all comes up to temp. You end up having to heat the tub up first, let the water heater recover, and then add your bathing water. Which is fine if you've got a half-hour to spare for the adventure, even before getting into the tub.


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Bill. While they were not claw foot tubs, we grew up bathing in cast iron tubs. Cast iron tubs do require more hot water. I'll post a photo of the 55" clawfoot tub later today. During this Mobile Remodel we may also replace the water heater. This will be addressed at a later date.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

It would not be hard at all to set up a couple of extra piers under the tub area. It has been done before, I'm sure. I have had a clawfoot before in an older home (not mobile) and I thought they retained heat better than acrylic tubs. A 40 gallon quick recovery water heater should work well.


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cast Iron Tub in Mobile*

Thanks for your input Arlo. Placing some concrete blocks and wooden shims would give more than enough support.:thumbsup:


----------

